# 2009 R35 GTR front splitter/diffuser/tray complete



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Would anybody have one spare from when they have upgraded to carbon 

I’m after the complete unit as pictured below, as close to the West Midlands as possible unless you can post.


----------

